# My first fattie. A few questions.



## ekucolonel62 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm currently smoking my first fatty. It's just a cheese and bacon fatty. I feel like the IT is rising quickly. It's been smoking for an hour and its at 132*. I plan to take it off at 165*. I know most meats rise quickly then stall but is it possible because of the fillings I may need to adjust my meat thermometer?  From the posts I have read it looks like it takes roughly 3 hours. Any suggestions will help. 

Josh


----------



## ekucolonel62 (Dec 2, 2012)

image.jpg



__ ekucolonel62
__ Dec 2, 2012





I'm proud of my first fatty roll. The tutorials were very helpful. Idk what I would do without this forum.


----------



## flash (Dec 2, 2012)

I doubt you will see a stall with something like this. Possible the interior filling may through off you IT temps, so double check in a couple more places. What temps are you smoking at? Might want to lower it down some.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't check IT on fatties . When the bacon is done the inside will be done.


----------



## ekucolonel62 (Dec 3, 2012)

image.jpg



__ ekucolonel62
__ Dec 3, 2012





It turned out delicious!! I was smoking at 225* but my traeger fluctuates a few degrees. They finished in about 2 hours and I crisped it up in the broiler for about 10 min. 
I'm ready to try more fillings. What's everyone's favorite?


----------



## ellymae (Dec 3, 2012)

My all time favorite fatty is the naked fatty in all its glory. A fatty really needs nothing but a little love and a little smoke. Next time you cook, get the sausage chub of your choice, maybe give it a little dust of tour favorite rub, then toss it on the pit. No stuffing, no bacon weave, just sausage. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2012)

EKU, yours looks tasty!!

Haven't made one for awhile but my favorite is a breakfast fatty...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107992/breakfast-fattie-on-the-hasty-bake


----------



## ekucolonel62 (Dec 8, 2012)

That looks amazing


----------

